# portsnap and csup both failed



## zeiz (Aug 8, 2009)

This is first time I'm facing such a problem after fresh install of 8.0-beta2:

```
#portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors...none found
Fetching public key from portsnap.FreeBSD.org...failed
No mirrors remaining, giving up.

#csup -g -L 2 /root/ports-supfile
Parsing supfile to cvsup.FreeBSD.org
Name lookup failure for cvsup.FreeBSD.org host name nor
sername provided, or not known.
Will retry at...
```

The machine is connected (just installed base, kernel etc from ftp). Also it runs all the versions of FreeBSD since 6.0.

Does somebody know what this all is about?


----------



## ale (Aug 8, 2009)

It seems a dns or a networking problem.
Can you reach other sites for the same box?
What is the output of ifconfig?


----------



## zeiz (Aug 8, 2009)

It's new min install I don't know how to connect with no familiar tools.
Last boot up lines:

```
waiting for 30 sec for the default route interface: .de0:
 
enabling 10baseT port
```

ifconfig:

```
de0: flags=8843 <UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
       ether xxxxxxxxxx
       media: Ethernet autoselect (10baseT/UTP)
       status: active
lo0: flags=8049 <UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
       options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
       inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
       inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
       inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xf000000
```

I used to install problem free all the releases since 6.0 except 7.2 on that machine. I even rebuilt world and kernel a few times.


----------



## ale (Aug 8, 2009)

Try adding something like _ifconfig_de0="DHCP"_ to /etc/rc.conf and reboot or setup your NIC properly.


----------



## zeiz (Aug 8, 2009)

ifconfig_de0="DHCP" is listed in my /etc/rc.conf (+one more entry: my host)
The NIC was set up long ago and worked without problem. I only never seen the last 2 lines in boot up screen.
I tried to ping google.com - not resolved.
Between cable modem and the box I have Belkin wifi router though it was long enough. The box is connected by cable. I can serf internet from Debian installed on the same box.
I reinstalled everything from scratch: I can download base, kernel... with sysinstall but then portsnap fails.
Can it be my ISP's job somehow? Or some black list @ freebsd.org?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 8, 2009)

What's in /etc/resolv.conf?


----------



## zeiz (Aug 8, 2009)

Only this:

```
Domain DOSSGI
nameserver 192.168.2.1
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 8, 2009)

And what is in the /etc/resolv.conf of the Debian installation on that box? Is 192.168.2.1 your cable modem or something?


----------



## zeiz (Aug 8, 2009)

exactly the same + search DOSSGI
Suse has the same as Debian:

domain DOSSGI
search DOSSGI
nameserver 192.168.2.1 

Probably yes, it's the modem, I see that all the time.


----------



## zeiz (Aug 9, 2009)

Some more info. This machine is about 7 y.o.: Asus P4S333c with SiS chip, P4 2.4GHz, DDR 768MB, GeForce3 Ti200, 2 PATA HDDs.
Its my experimental box. It ran perfectly all 6.0-7.0 range (including betas and prereleases) and the last one I could install with sysinstall was 7.0. Then something happened and it refused to run sysinstall higher than 6.4 (segmentation fault) So I managed to install with 6.4 CD and then change in "Options" 6.4 to whatever. I did same now but 8.0-b2 doesn't go online after install. Sysinstall from HDD led to "panic".
Assuming faulty hardware I just installed 6.4 and voila - portsnap grabbed ports like crazy.
Is my hardware not compatible with newer versions of FreeBSD? 
I used to read people have even older stuff. What's wrong? Maybe SiS chip?
I really have no idea...
Update. Under 7.2 portsnap and csup works perfectly too. 8.0-BETA2 release is the problem.


----------



## morbit (Aug 9, 2009)

Providing your user configuration is right, you should write to freebsd-current.


----------



## ale (Aug 9, 2009)

Can you try running _dhclient de0_ ?


----------



## zeiz (Aug 9, 2009)

```
# dhclient de0
DHCPREQUEST on de0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
DHCPACK from 192.168.2.1
bound to 192.168.2.3 -- renewal in 897644500 seconds
```


----------



## ale (Aug 9, 2009)

Is this on 8?


----------



## zeiz (Aug 9, 2009)

This is on 7-stable and I already enjoy kde4.3.0 built in 10 min from packages. This machine is just great.
So I gave up and posted the problem in development section.
But the numbers were the same (port don't remember). 
How do you know btw?


----------



## ale (Aug 9, 2009)

zeiz said:
			
		

> So I gave up and posted the problem in development section.


It would be better reporting it to the freebsd-current mailing list.
http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-current



			
				zeiz said:
			
		

> How do you know btw?


What?


----------



## zeiz (Aug 9, 2009)

I meant how did you know it's not from 8? 
Otherwise why did you ask that?
In that my post I also explained (and complained about inability to register to that list.


----------



## ale (Aug 9, 2009)

zeiz said:
			
		

> I meant how did you know it's not from 8?
> Otherwise why did you ask that?


Because you said that it's working on 7.2.


----------



## zeiz (Aug 10, 2009)

Really? Does my post look like I'm working on 7.2 and I'd like to join -current mailing list just for fun?
Well...English is crazy language
When hardware problems take place nobody helps. If no such problems (how to prove?) hope doesn't die.


----------

